# Flowers of Evil soundtrack



## Kirk A. (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi,

I just joined this community and I've already found a lot of useful info. I also like the positive spirit, not found on every site.

I've been working on film sound for 20 years, but now I've began to make also film music. There are three of my soundtracks on my Soundcloud channel. Please share your thoughts.

Here's my recent score for the feature film Pahan Kukat (Flowers of Evil).


----------

